# Liberica coffee beans



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

I have never tried these and me being curious. I expect they'll be expensive based on this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffea_liberica

Not arabica, nor robusta.

Has anyone tried them?

Has anyone seen any roaster selling these in UK? 😺


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Never seen them for sale, as far as I am aware there's a small window in the year where they're harvested and (I think) they're only harvested around the Phillipines area. If you ever get any in please please PLEASE can I reserve some - I'd love to give them a go.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

this site appears to be selling these beans?

international shipping obviously

https://beanshipper.com/collections/my-liberica


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

A fellow student here in the institute is from the Philipines. He had talked about Liberica coffee and the marketing issues it faces. I'll ask him if he knows any online sources.

I also know that is grown, although very limited, in Zanzibar although I haven't seen it and the quality is probably questionable as the island is basically a coral reef.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

matted said:


> this site appears to be selling these beans?


 Thanks @matted, the shipping rates to UK on the website was *cough* £39 pounds a kilo.

However a bit of googling and a few emails later I find Steve a Brit ex-pat owns a coffee plantation in the Philippines but roasts in Hong Kong.

Steve emailed



> £8.50 - 200g - Dark Roast - whole bean - Barako Liberica
> 
> We also specialise in a range of coffee from across Asia and have in stock.
> 
> ...


 I expect this will take a couple of weeks to get here.

Some details here

https://www.facebook.com/HinitanPlantation

I didn't fancy 20kg of greens, but thought the prices were reasonable and worth a try.

Seems these need to be roasted on the dark side.

I will be placing an order later today for 2x200g

@Cooffe or anyone else PM me if you want to tag along, or of course you can go direct.

😸


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Agentb said:


> I expect this will take a couple of weeks to get here.


 ... and they did.

Bags arrived in a little box, with a nice thank-you hand-written card, with some chocolate grown at the plantation. Plenty of protective padding.

Even a little clip for keeping the bags sealed after opening which was nice.

OK I've not dialled it in yet, and my dark roast palate is a bit out of touch.

#Twilight zone music....

First impressions -

a) big beans pacamara size or maybe a bit larger.

b) I expected a darker roast and it's closer to dark than medium.

c) need to grind much finer than i guessed, i'm probably a shot or two from a safe resting place.

d) the aroma is strong and dark, as expected in the dsol. First thoughts in the cup flavours are definitely dark chocolate, orange and something i can't put my nose on or not tasted before - licorice or aniseed. It punches a latte into flat white territory. Actually quite a nice after taste on the lips.

e) i find with darker roasts i usually reduce the dose size to 17g, no change here, might go even a little less.

some pics...


























Once i get a few shots in, i'll post an update. ????


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

I missed this thread at the time, but I would be very interested to know how you ordered these!

Did you end up emailing your order and paying Steve direct- or is there a website for the HK roaster to order from?


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

steffanjtaylor said:


> Did you end up emailing your order and paying Steve direct- or is there a website for the HK roaster to order from?


 Yes Steven runs the operation in HK, he signed the card etc. and yes I arranged it via Email. Bit old fashioned as you place order get quote, agree and paypal it. The only downside is the delivery time, but the cost to ship faster would make it too expensive. 😺


----------



## steffanjtaylor (Sep 9, 2020)

Agentb said:


> Yes Steven runs the operation in HK, he signed the card etc. and yes I arranged it via Email. Bit old fashioned as you place order get quote, agree and paypal it. The only downside is the delivery time, but the cost to ship faster would make it too expensive. 😺


 Ah excellent, I'll give this a go in the new year (postage will be a mess until after Christmas). 
Did you get hit by import charges/handling fees etc on two bags?


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

steffanjtaylor said:


> Did you get hit by import charges/handling fees etc on two bags?


 No, my postman delivered. He knows I drink coffee. I really should offer him a coffee one day considering the kilos he has carried 😹

Stumbled across another link - https://perfectdailygrind.com/2020/11/what-is-coffea-liberica/


----------



## Edward397502 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello all, I'm hoping this isn't against terms and conditions but I have a friend in Fiji who has offered me a good deal on Liberica coffee green beans from his June harvest. I wonder how much interest there would be in this product either green for roasting or pre roasted? I'm guessing if the price was right I would be able to sell them quite easily in the UK?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would you buy the greens in bulk before having had the chance to sample them? Beans sell according to quality. Have you any experience of selling greens? It could be a brilliant idea, it could be a ball ache!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Edward397502 You could be onto something and may do very well on eBay. I don't think you would do so well on here, if I'm honest.


----------

